# Vibrating Water Pump



## Norberto (Oct 5, 2015)

Does anyone know what brand of pump is fitted into the Silvia V4?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ulka


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

There are several variants of the Ulka vibe. pump: EX5, EX4, 40w, 45w, etc. You need to check the spec. label on your pump.....


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

espressotechno said:


> There are several variants of the Ulka vibe. pump: EX5, EX4, 40w, 45w, etc. You need to check the spec. label on your pump.....


Just out of interest, would they be interchangeable?


----------

